# online list of century rides in the SE? or poast your fav



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

since getting my first road bike last christmas i've been bitten by the century bug and really enjoy these type of rides. My first was an excellent organized MS150 ride from Cypress Gardens to Seaworld in Orlando and since did a Rotary sponsored century in Flagler FL and the Cherohala Challenge and Hilly Hellacious in NC/TN. I am registered for 6 Gap and I'm anxiously awaiting all of the suffering fun it has to offer. Anywho, I was hoping someone could point me to a website that may have a comprehensive list of century rides in the southeast or perhaps people could list their favorites in this thread. Next year I want to participate in the 3 state 3 mountain, bridge to bridge and maybe something out of the Nantahala Outdorr center and maybe some others I dont know about that ya'll could let me know of!


----------



## Sam Adams (Feb 23, 2006)

I go to Active.com to find events.


----------



## kk4df (Aug 5, 2006)

My favorite so far was 3-State 3-Mountain. I'll be doing 6-gap this fall for the first time. The Claxton GA Crusin' in the Country ride is nice, especially if you go the night before and campout.


----------



## eye3md (Jun 10, 2007)

Here is a good website:

http://ncbikeclub.org/calendar/century.htm


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

The Southern Bicycle League has a good calendar for Georgia http://www.bikesbl.org.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

kk4df said:


> My favorite so far was 3-State 3-Mountain. I'll be doing 6-gap this fall for the first time. The Claxton GA Crusin' in the Country ride is nice, especially if you go the night before and campout.


the cruisin' in the country ride sounds like the perfect first century for my gf, and a talent show friday while camping in georgia's backcountry!?! i'm bringing my banjo and jews harp!
looking fwd to 3 state 3 mountain and six gap...thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

hey Amp, after riding the hilly hellacious last weekend and barely climbing the 18% "gutbuster" i bought a compact crank on ebay yesterday for 6 Gap


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

gutfiddle,

1. Mountains of Misery - Blacksburg, VA - Choose the Century or Double Metric, either will give you a big dose of beautiful scenery, fine support, serious pain, and a fine finish crawling up Mountain Lake with a festive crowd yelling as the announcer calls out your name. The starting line is close to the finish so it presents little logistical problem getting back to your vehicle.

2. The Assault on Mt. Mitchell - Spartanburg, SC - No doubt you've heard of this one. Getting the ticket can be a little difficult. If you decide to do it you might want to join the Freewheelers of Spartanburg's bike club before the end of the year. Members get the opportunity to purchase a ticket before others.

I'll look for you at 6-Gap in a week. You should be easy to pick out from the 2000 or so riders, eh?

Greg


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Blood, Sweat, & Gears in Boone, NC is an annual favorite of mine. I also like doing Cherohala Challenge in Tellico Plains, TN. Both are in the last couple of weekends of June.

I'll be in 6 Gap again this year too. Seems like I heard they upped the number of riders to 2500, but I'm not absolutely certain of that. Get there early or you'll have to ride a half century to the start line from your car. Ok, maybe not a half century...but a good bit away from the start line.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

It would be nice if they'd put something up about packet pickup on their web site, eh?

Greg


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

VinPaysDoc said:


> It would be nice if they'd put something up about packet pickup on their web site, eh?
> 
> Greg


ya rly, like how late u can pick it up on saturday atleast. i'm camping 5 miles from the ride start so i'm thinking of biking there and limping back.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

gut, yer gonna love that compact at 6 gap....oh, i got my reg from floridafreewheelers for horrible hundred....hell's yeah, i'm all sortsa excited :23: one more race weekend then we hit century season full ahead

edit: tho i luv you, i hate you...i want to be at six gap  
i had a blast up there this summer...i love those climbs


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Active.com*

I second the active.com, great website. There are two century rides coming up in south Florida, 10-28 is the Everglades bike club century. Starts at the Homestead speedway. Also in November is the Broward Wheelers century, heard it is also good.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*Bwah Ha Ha Ha - Who are they kidding?*

Gutfiddle,

Please be careful during the ride. If you get ticketed we'll have you change your name to Gutpiddle.

_8) Just a reminder, indecent exposure is a misdemeanor. Due to past complaints, there will be increased patrolling by local sheriff's departments - please use the facilities provided at the rest stops._

I trust you got this email from 6 Gap. If you didn't, it does list the packet pickup stuff and I can get the specifics to you.

2500 riders using the 'facilities', eh? LOL. 

Greg


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

VinPaysDoc said:


> _8) Just a reminder, indecent exposure is a misdemeanor. Due to past complaints, there will be increased patrolling by local sheriff's departments - please use the facilities provided at the rest stops._


Six Gap/Three Gap is hard enough. Who are these people adding a degree of difficulty by doing it naked or exposed? These people need to be found and their triples, compact cranks and 12-27's need to be confiscated and replaced with 11-23's and regular doubles cranks!!!  Better yet, put 'em all on a fixie!


----------

